# How to make cheap decayed hands from dollar store. (With Photos)



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Simple and cost effective, with awesome results. Good job!


----------



## iggyman72 (Oct 17, 2012)

That is just FABULOUS! Thanks for sharing.

Lovely Day.


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

FYI..since it is a tutorial and someone might go "I can't find this!!!" ..it is crepe paper..not crate..well nowdays just called tissue paper.Crepe paper is usually what streamers are made out of..
very cool effect !


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## WildSpirit (Oct 18, 2014)

LaBruja said:


> FYI..since it is a tutorial and someone might go "I can't find this!!!" ..it is crepe paper..not crate..well nowdays just called tissue paper.Crepe paper is usually what streamers are made out of..
> very cool effect !


hahaha so sorry about that. I am shocked I didn't think about that.


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

Those look great I have a few of these hands, I also have an arm and a leg that would look great decayed so this maybe a job for next year, I cannot undertake anything else this year....I'm all glued out! LOL


----------



## WildSpirit (Oct 18, 2014)

Sharonr3106 said:


> Those look great I have a few of these hands, I also have an arm and a leg that would look great decayed so this maybe a job for next year, I cannot undertake anything else this year....I'm all glued out! LOL


Glad to be of help. Happy Haunting...


----------



## Skeptic (Aug 29, 2013)

Cheap and easy, love it!


----------



## WildSpirit (Oct 18, 2014)

I Love cheap things that I know I can make them look like top she;f stuff. lol


----------

